# 20 gallon stocking



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok since i have decided what i want for my 20 gallon i would like this would this be too much?
10 amano shrimp
2 bamboo shrimp
5 cherry shrimp
10 ghost shrimp
3 Malaysian trumpet snails
2 mystery snails
5 nerite snails
2 pond snails
2 apple snails if i can find them
could i do 6 cardinal tetras keep in mind that this will be heavily planted...eventually


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

can some one delete this thread


----------

